# Ant Bites



## Big Bear (Jan 18, 2009)

Background Information
My dog/puppy was attacked by red ants when he rolled in their anthill three days ago. I've found 7 bites and they're very itchy. It's itching to the point where he is scratching and biting his hair off and now he has 3 bald spots. I gave him an oatmeal bath, children's benadry, and put hydrocortisone on each bite. Overall, nothing seems to be working. The oatmeal bath helped for a few hours, I don't know if the hydrocortisone helped, and I don't think he's getting enough benadryl.

He just made 7 months the day he found the anthill and he weighs 85 pounds. When I tried to figure out the correct dosage of benadryl it ended up being almost four 8 ounce bottles a day. I assumed I did something wrong so I only gave him 4 teaspoons. Even if it was correct, it seems like a lot since he is still young.

I thought about getting one of those collars to keep him from biting at the ant bites but he still won't have any relief from the itching.

I heard about steroid shots but if they're not recommended for humans then I don't want to use it on him.

I can take him to the vet but when I took him four months ago for one ant bite their only suggestion was to buy their shampoo and let them give him a bath with it. They also did a skin scrape and checked him for fleas and ticks but everything came back negative. I decided to take him home and gave him 1 teaspoon of benadryl twice a day with food and it helped.

*From my personal experience with these ants, the itching will last at least four days even without scratching. If the wind blows hard enough or if it's slightly touched with toilet paper the itching is more intense. It actually feels like it's burning.


The Question
What can I do to relieve the itching/burning?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

When I get bit by the fire ants here I apply apple cider vinegar directly to the bite and it relieves the burn/itch.

You could try applying it to his bites to give the poor guy some relief.

With the benadryl, I usually give 2 tablets (50 mg) twice daily


----------



## Big Bear (Jan 18, 2009)

Will the apple cider vinegar still work even if the bites aren't *fresh*? I'll get some from the store when he wakes up, he hasn't been sleeping well since the ants attacked.

Will white vinegar work? I already have some in the cabinet.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Big Bear said:


> Will the apple cider vinegar still work even if the bites aren't *fresh*? I'll get some from the store when he wakes up, he hasn't been sleeping well since the ants attacked.
> 
> Will white vinegar work? I already have some in the cabinet.


I found the white vinegar does NOT work. The apple cider vinegar seems to cut the sting quickly even if they're not fresh. It will hold you until you can talk to the vet.

And you should call the vet, at least see if there's something else you can do.


----------



## Big Bear (Jan 18, 2009)

I'll get the apple cider vinegar and call the vet tomorrow. They're closed today.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Hope the ACV helps and I hope your pup is feeling better soon.


----------

